# FD rx7 w/2jz build log



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

This has been a project of mine since 2007. It's been sitting in my garage since 2008 until I resurrected it a few weeks ago. My initial pics are of the overall car progress, but as I'm preparing to paint it, I'm setting up the foundation for the audio portion of it. 

Right now the plan is:

Pioneer P99RS
Sinfoni Premier One
Sinfoni Amps 
I'm undecided on a 2 or 3 way front stage, and which subwoofer. 
I will be modify the door panels and a-pillars most likely.
I will use a 6.5-8" midbass for sure. Depends on if I go 2 or 3 way.

I'll begin by sharing from the beginning.

I found the car through a pm from a rx7 forum. It was located in Texas. The car was a clean title 1994 FD with 40k original miles. The interior was in excellent condition, but someone started a full on customization project and stopped before they got anywhere after selling the driveline, and front bumper. I bought it as a rolling chassis.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I shipped the car to Redding Ca. @ tech2motorsports for a 2jz conversion. They were the only ones offering a subframe that did not lower the steering rack.

I then had them paint the engine bay black before installing the 2jz. I wasn't sure what color I would paint the car, so I figured a matte black engine by will go with any outer color.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

The wiring was a beast. All factory gauges work as if the 2jz came with the car. 
Power steering, heat, a/c, as factory. The only thing I did lose was cruise control.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a shot of the conversion subframe, and of the engine.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

It started out as a stock 2jz...but ended up with a Full-Race twin scroll single turbo manifold w/twin Tial wastgates (vented to atmosphere-sound wicked), and a GT4088r sitting on top of it.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is the car arriving from Cali to my house in NJ.
The custom hood to clear the turbo/2jz wasn't finished until a few months after I took delivery. The heat, and the wait for the hood took a lot of wind out of my sails. I basically let the car sit until a month ago. (note: the bumper is not bolted on-it's just hanging).

In the 2nd shot, you can see my Corvette. I may do another build thread for that car later on.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now is the DIY part of my build. I was a professional painter and bodyman years ago out of high school and during college. I still play around for projects here and there.

I decided I wanted a steel widebody instead of fiberglass. Please excuse the ugly welds (I had to weld w/flux core wire-no argon gas...and weld through primer makes it uglier--perfect penetration however).


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have much more to update, but I have to download the pix from my camera. I've been working on it with every free moment this spring.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

looking forwArd to this... good work


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like quite the beast.

gotta say though, i love me some wankel, and 2JZ makes me sad :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

subscribing to this thread for sure..

Spent a summer about 10 years ago helping build one of these cars. That b!tch would scream 150+mph is where I give up.  I love the sound of wastegates


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice swap...but I think I would have went with an LSx swap.

< has a 2 JZ in his IS300.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

that car is sexy


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

diggin it. I love widebody setups


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy sh!t I wish I had the balls to do something like that


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

2jz? shoulda gone 20b in my opinion... pretty cool though I guess


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)

cleung said:


> Holy sh!t I wish I had the balls to do something like that


balls have nothing to do with it. it's about money, time, skill, and work ethic.

you can make money, make time, and learn skill...but i lack a lot of work ethic and my car projects always end up scrapped :laugh:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Nice swap...but I think I would have went with an LSx swap.
> 
> < has a 2 JZ in his IS300.


I agree....the LSx would have been easy as cake and probably would have gotten great gas mileage on the highway too lol


PS: And we all have 2jz's in our IS300s....GE's. Except I sold my IS


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all of your opinions/comments guys. I was originally going to put a LS motor in it, but I drove one w/383 Ls6 in it (I was going to buy it). In my mind it didn't fit. The power band, the sound, etc....it just didn't fit. 

Also I own a Corvette C6 w/402 stroker as well (that's getting a 470ci LS2 w/Harrop itb in the next few weeks). The sound, and power band fit the C6 of course. I'm not knocking the Ls conversions, as I still may do one in another FD one day, but it wasn't for me. I also like things that are different. LS converted FDs are becoming more common. I do like them overall though. Great performing car.

As far as a Rotary motor? I hate rotaries like the dirt on the bottom of my shoe. I see absolutely zero argument in favor of that motor. Zilch, none. 13b, 20b, whatever. I don't care how light it is. It has the torque of a tricycle with a 3 year driving, the sound of a lawn mower, and I got tired of them closing up the staging lanes during my track days as they puked their guts in the burnout box. They also burn oil (by DESIGN no less), and get crappy gas mileage. Performance wise, they do NOTHING well. I can't believe they pass that thing off as a ready for production and public use product. How about I sell you an amplifier, that draws 500amps current at idle, gives you a max of 3 watts per channel, and is only stable to 8 ohms? Oh, and it has leaky capacitors too. It'll be light though. I would never own a rotary. Ever. Sorry for the rant, but it's a bad joke on the public in my eyes.

For all you rotary lovers: more power to you. I respect your opinion. We are all entitled to them. However, there isn't a chance in hell anyone could talk me into a rotary powered anything.

The 2jz FD has been my dream car since the 90's. I've owed 3 different 300zx twin turbos (actually my screen name is from those days--Stillen Stage7), and an 800hp 10sec Mkiv Supra I used to drag race all over the east coast back in 2000. I loved the Supra's power and handling, and I loved how the 3ztt drove as a street car. I always thought the FD was the best looking, and handling of all of the Japanese sports cars from the 90's. I just couldn't get past the rotary. I loved the car, loathed the motor. The 2jz conversion only added roughly 50lbs to the original weight of the car (I lost almost 40lbs by going with a sleek headlight kit. People don't understand how heavy the turbos, manifolds, etc were on the stock FD rotary. The car has full Tein coilovers w/edfc, and will be corner balanced. I'll dig out the #'s, but it's still about 50/50 balance. 

In the 90's SP Engineering built a 2jz FD. I was in love. However, they dropped the steering rack in that car, and it was never a truly road worthy car due to high speed bumpsteer from the moved steering rack. I've only driven my FD around my neighborhood after I had the stand alone PRO EFI installed and tuned, but to me it felt right. It felt like a Japanese supercar. The sound, the powerband, etc. I didn't feel that in the LS FD. It was almost like seeing a beautiful girl, and she sounds like James Earl Jones when she speaks. It's just my opinion, but it didn't work for me. I like my C6 sounding like James Earl Jones though. 

I've always loved the Japanese sports cars of the 90's. If I am blessed enough to become wealthy one day, I will own one of each.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Well it sounds like you did it for all the right reasons so more power to ya. I agree the LSx sound is a bit odd coming from the FD but in every other respect it's a near perfect swap.

Personally though, I want a 4rotor in an FD one day. I've heard a few 26b's and they are insane. Roughly 500whp from the start and throttle response like the reflexes of a cat. One day I'll get a nice rolling chassis like you hopefully


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ItalynStylion said:


> Well it sounds like you did it for all the right reasons so more power to ya. I agree the LSx sound is a bit odd coming from the FD but in every other respect it's a near perfect swap.
> 
> Personally though, I want a 4rotor in an FD one day. I've heard a few 26b's and they are insane. Roughly 500whp from the start and throttle response like the reflexes of a cat. One day I'll get a nice rolling chassis like you hopefully


Thanks. I agree, the Lsx swap is pretty much perfect in every other aspect. It's like it came with the car.

The 26b is a cool motor for sure. It would probably cost more than my whole build to build one properly though, lol. I couldn't afford that. The wankel rotary is a cool design in concept. Maybe if a reliable version of the 26b was the norm, I would feel differently. Mazda doesn't seem to be giving up on the rotary yet, let's see what they do with it in the coming years.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Stage7 said:


> Mazda doesn't seem to be giving up on the rotary yet, let's see what they do with it in the coming years.


Agreed.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lovin the fab work, good stuff here.. subscribed


----------



## Jefferson (Jan 15, 2010)

Ditched the rotary I see, the 2J seems like a cool idea
I don't think people actually realize how much work and BS is required to keep a high HP(or even moderate HP) rotary running good without any problems until they actually own a rotary-equipped car.

PS I love the exhaust! Looks top notch


----------



## Kadyroff (Mar 31, 2009)

i really love threads like this one - from a ruined car to the piece of art. it is like a online thriller for me, def. subscribed


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

my brother has a 83 RX-7, a Turbo II, and a 93(with a Greddy kit) and i see how much trouble they have given him but he wont give up on them...This is a sick build im loving the effort and work.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some more pix of progress from the last few weekends. 

I can't find the pix, but I actually cut open the quarter panel where it transitions into the quarter panel, and welded it out, to flare a bit and make a smoother transition into the steel flares. It was so much work. I almost wish I just went with a big fiberglass widebody...lol

As you can see the rims are now black in the center. More pix to upload.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You have some skills sir.

Mad build too.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice! That's the kind of ground up project I would love to tackle some day. I've owned RX2s, 3s, 4s, and a project rolling chassis 7 that never got off the ground. I hear you on the torque issue with rotarys (especially now that I have a '93 5.0), but damn are those things smooth and fun to rev.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kadyroff said:


> i really love threads like this one - from a ruined car to the piece of art. it is like a online thriller for me, def. subscribed





Eiswritsat said:


> my brother has a 83 RX-7, a Turbo II, and a 93(with a Greddy kit) and i see how much trouble they have given him but he wont give up on them...This is a sick build im loving the effort and work.





thehatedguy said:


> You have some skills sir.
> 
> Mad build too.





funkalicious said:


> Very nice! That's the kind of ground up project I would love to tackle some day. I've owned RX2s, 3s, 4s, and a project rolling chassis 7 that never got off the ground. I hear you on the torque issue with rotarys (especially now that I have a '93 5.0), but damn are those things smooth and fun to rev.


Thank you guys. I really appreciate the comments. I'm trying to get the big stuff finished before the heat kicks in. I hate working in humid summer heat. Especially with all of the bugs biting you. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel at least with getting it on the road, and painted.

As far as the audio portion of it, I have a combo of cascade and second skin light I'm going to apply. I also have MLV and open cell foam that I'm going to use in my Corvette, and I'm debating using in the FD. I'm resigned to the fact that I have to add weight to have a nice sound system, but I want to only add it to the point where the returns become severely diminished. That's my way of trying to balance audio performance with the weight penalty in a sports car. I do track my cars (road course mostly, but also the drag strip), but I'm not into it like I used to be, so I can sacrifice a tenth or 2 for the 2% of the time I'll be at the track for a more enjoyable ride the other 98% of the time on the street. 

The only bad part is that it will be a crap shoot as to where that balance point is!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

As soon as I saw the Corvette behind the RX-7, I knew that was why you didn't go with the LSx type motor. It makes sense, you already have a great taste of that one.

Let me suggest (if it fits!), consider the 1UZ-FE out of the LS400/SC400 types. With ITB's, it sounds like a banshee and has the horsepower to match. It also weighs in quite light, because it is all aluminum like the LSx.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Stage7 said:


> As far as a Rotary motor? I hate rotaries like the dirt on the bottom of my shoe. I see absolutely zero argument in favor of that motor. Zilch, none. 13b, 20b, whatever. I don't care how light it is. It has the torque of a tricycle with a 3 year driving, the sound of a lawn mower, and I got tired of them closing up the staging lanes during my track days as they puked their guts in the burnout box. They also burn oil (by DESIGN no less), and get crappy gas mileage. Performance wise, they do NOTHING well. I can't believe they pass that thing off as a ready for production and public use product. How about I sell you an amplifier, that draws 500amps current at idle, gives you a max of 3 watts per channel, and is only stable to 8 ohms? Oh, and it has leaky capacitors too. It'll be light though. I would never own a rotary. Ever. Sorry for the rant, but it's a bad joke on the public in my eyes.


 OUCH... but man, I gotta say that 'yota motor looks pretty damn good in the engine bay! Lookin good nice work


Jefferson said:


> Ditched the rotary I see, the 2J seems like a cool idea
> I don't think people actually realize how much work and BS is required to keep a high HP(or even moderate HP) rotary running good without any problems until they actually own a rotary-equipped car.
> 
> PS I love the exhaust! Looks top notch


 I've owned 3 FCs. Funny thing about how they blow up right when things are startin to look good. I have a classic mustang now, n the things bulletproof.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I had an 86. They work great until you start turbocharging them. I had 286,000 miles on mine, and what killed it? The electrics died...like ALL of it. Motor was still doing just fine.

But I def. agree, a rotary is something hard to love. It doesn't have torque, it sucks gas like its free, and it isn't reliable when turbocharged. It also isn't all that light since it is iron.


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)

to be fair, there are some really really good apex seals available now. makes rotary life much easier :laugh:


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> As soon as I saw the Corvette behind the RX-7, I knew that was why you didn't go with the LSx type motor. It makes sense, you already have a great taste of that one.
> 
> Let me suggest (if it fits!), consider the 1UZ-FE out of the LS400/SC400 types. With ITB's, it sounds like a banshee and has the horsepower to match. It also weighs in quite light, because it is all aluminum like the LSx.


Exactly, although it would kind of be cool to have been able interchange parts between both of them if I went the LS route. Funny you mentioned the 1UZ-FE. I have been looking into that swap the last few days out of curiosity.



2500hd said:


> OUCH... but man, I gotta say that 'yota motor looks pretty damn good in the engine bay! Lookin good nice work
> I've owned 3 FCs. Funny thing about how they blow up right when things are startin to look good. I have a classic mustang now, n the things bulletproof.


Thanks. Yes, your experience seems to be the norm. It is one of the reasons people think: "oh it was running perfect right before it blew an apex seal...if I rebuild it and just do this or that one thing, it will be bulletproof and make xxxx horsepower", and just repeat the viscous cycle over and over. To be fair, Supras blow up, Corvettes blow up, anything can blow up when you mod the hell out of it and run it like it was built to run. BUT, they don't regularly blow up at stock power levels (rare), and you can find PLENTY of examples of high horsepower cars that are driven for miles and miles with plenty of hard runs, and run perfectly for YEARS. I can't find ONE for a high horsepower rotarty. Not one. And I personally know plenty of really hardcore racers who exclusively race rotary motors. Their cars are fast, but they are always blowing up. They are lucky to last a season at moderate power levels. 




fourthmeal said:


> I had an 86. They work great until you start turbocharging them. I had 286,000 miles on mine, and what killed it? The electrics died...like ALL of it. Motor was still doing just fine.
> 
> But I def. agree, a rotary is something hard to love. It doesn't have torque, it sucks gas like its free, and it isn't reliable when turbocharged. It also isn't all that light since it is iron.


Wow, that's a pretty impressive life for a rotary motor. Even at stock non boosted levels. Very cool (except for electronics part).



rhystard said:


> to be fair, there are some really really good apex seals available now. makes rotary life much easier :laugh:


Are you serious or joking?


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just read my posts, and I hope not to offend any rotary lovers out there. I realize my tone about the rotaries is a bit harsh.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back on topic and away from rotaries 

Some more progress:

1) The aftermarket bumper is paper thin in many spots, and had some cracks in it. I reinforced it with 1/4" weave and chop mat and epoxy resin. This stuff is super strong.

2) Only rust I've found so far. Windshield and rear glass are out. I have some por15 if there is any after I grind it out (I'll use it regardless if I can see any rust).

3) Taped up and primer using a turbine spray gun. You have to over reduce the primer a ton to get it out of the gun. The best part was there was almost zero overspray. It was easily over a 95% transfer rate. Almost no waste.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are my best friends helping me out.


----------



## Mike Troll (Dec 14, 2006)

i are confused. rx7 with pistons. lol.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

2J's are proven power. I know- I doubled my horsepower just swapping from a GE to a GTE and adding some bolt-on's.

Love the work so far, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

In a perfect world, you could drop any engine into any car... the only thing that would stop you is the question as to whether or not you could afford the aftermarket block.

On that note...

_Brian: Pop the hood.
Torreto: Pop the hood?
Brian: Pop the hood!
Jessie: 2JZ engine... No ****..._


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

TORRETO!


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

lol...


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

couldn't resist 

woulda gone with a 4rotor though. zoomzoom in a zoomzoom


----------



## bam-bam (Dec 20, 2008)

handsome friends!


----------



## jaydub (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome build! I have so much respect for people who take existing cars and transform them into exactly what they want.

I'll be following this!


----------



## Jefferson (Jan 15, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous.

I am curious, not sure if you mentioned it or not, why you didn't go with off the shelf rear fenders like BN Sports or Vertex? 
Are you going wider front fenders also, or leaving them stock?


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

bam-bam said:


> handsome friends!


Thanks, they are the best. Love them.



jaydub said:


> awesome build! I have so much respect for people who take existing cars and transform them into exactly what they want.
> 
> I'll be following this!


Thank you. I hope the finished product matches what I've been dreaming about for over 10 years. The little I drove it before it went to sleep in my garage tells me it will though.



Jefferson said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous.
> 
> I am curious, not sure if you mentioned it or not, why you didn't go with off the shelf rear fenders like BN Sports or Vertex?
> Are you going wider front fenders also, or leaving them stock?


Thanks. The front fenders are FEED fenders from shineauto. If you look closely you can see they are a little wider than factory. For the rear, I wanted metal. I didn't want to glue composite panels over metal. If I do it again though, I'll probably just go with composite panels. It's much easier to do.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

CranberryYumYum said:


> couldn't resist
> 
> woulda gone with a 4rotor though. zoomzoom in a zoomzoom


Actually, that's a 2 Jay-Z swap with Nas. 

Jay


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some more progress pix. This weekend I'll start with cascade and second skin. If I'm on a roll, some cabling will start too.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Edit...Just realized I posted these pix before.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Stage7 said:


> Some more progress pix. This weekend I'll start with cascade and second skin. If I'm on a roll, some cabling will start too.


Body work looks great..


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

gcsuper said:


> Body work looks great..


Thank you.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

*audio*

I installed my rear speakers today. I got these off of ebay. They are used by NASA and will keep playing through fire and under water. I made a deal with the seller and purchased the rest of his speaker stock, so if you are interested in these, send me a pm.

The ones picture are 5" x 7", 12,000 watts rms.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Once I got the speakers in, I went back to prepping the body.

Fitting and fixing the gaps for the front end.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

some more... por 15.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

best combination ever. really want to do a fd rx7 swap - either 2jz or lsx, but like you said, the v6 with turbo suits a japanese car much better than a v8 sound.

does the tech 2 kit fix all of the problems that sp engineering had?


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

xcoldricex said:


> best combination ever. really want to do a fd rx7 swap - either 2jz or lsx, but like you said, the v6 with turbo suits a japanese car much better than a v8 sound.
> 
> does the tech 2 kit fix all of the problems that sp engineering had?


Thank you. It fixes all of the problems sp engineering had. The steering rack with the tech2 kit is in the factory location exactly. Zero bumpsteer. That was why I went with the tech2 kit.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

car looks awesome, but those dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kenny_Cox said:


> car looks awesome, but those dogs are beautiful.



Thanks Kenny, they are the best. Love those 2.


----------

